# qq3ds-buy Anyone Bought From Them?



## iTzCorky (May 17, 2015)

Hey guys I was curious if anyone here has used http://www.qq3ds-buy.com/ before? I ordered a qq3ds from them this past Thursday, should have asked before ordering. Just let me know if anyone has any experience ordering from them?


----------



## pdensco (May 17, 2015)

its a copy version of  sky3ds cart


----------



## GhostLatte (May 18, 2015)

QQ3DS is a Sky3DS clone.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 18, 2015)

I would contact them and try to cancel the order. And then, I would buy a Sky3DS card.


----------



## pdensco (May 18, 2015)

im using gateway if you want to buy the top best cart then buy a gateway 3ds if your 3ds is on 9.2 firmware


----------



## iTzCorky (May 18, 2015)

I know it is a clone. They seemed to have shipped it out. The clone part does not bother me because if they ever stop support for it, I can keep it updated myself. It's pretty easy to do if you have the knowledge for it. I read somewhere it uses the same template file as sky3ds and write progam, the thing that mainly sold me on it was the extra ds card that comes with it, that was a good deal to me.


----------



## Lee Griffin (Jun 13, 2015)

iTzCorky said:


> I know it is a clone. They seemed to have shipped it out. The clone part does not bother me because if they ever stop support for it, I can keep it updated myself. It's pretty easy to do if you have the knowledge for it. I read somewhere it uses the same template file as sky3ds and write progam, the thing that mainly sold me on it was the extra ds card that comes with it, that was a good deal to me.



Did you ever buy?? Everyone on this site downs the clone but the deal is unbeatable.


----------

